

Ask HN: What do you do with MVPs you no longer have time for? - msencenb

I built this about a month ago: http://www.iosuserfeedback.com<p>It's really just a front facing site that accepts credit cards via stripe. The backend is manual entry into mechanical turk by me. Since launching I haven't had much time to devote to it, have only managed to drive about 100 uniques to it and haven't sold a single package. So I'm curious, what should I do with it?
======
asselinpaul
Open Source it!

